# when I click determine core clock on ati tool I get a fullscreen of vertical lines!



## NYGANG_EDDI (Dec 9, 2004)

when I click determine core clock on ati tool I get a fullscreen of vertical lines!. Is this how the program tests the card? I was scared and rebooted when this happened because I have a cooked card that soft of does the same thing. SO TELL ME: when I do the determine the high core clock thingie, is the whole screen supposed to change to alot vertical streaks of red brown white?


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 9, 2004)

no, your card might just not be very overclockable at all, you should do it manually instead.


----------



## Head (Dec 11, 2004)

It's because your card perhaps is not supported... I had the same problem with my x800se agp with the previous version of ati tool that didn't support the card.


----------



## kayone (Dec 11, 2004)

If you've fitted an Artic cooler or reseated your cooler, you might wanna check it and re-seat and make sure it's screwed in properly.


----------



## acrowley23 (Dec 11, 2004)

its the weird screen gambling bug ?! do you have a x800 CARD ? when, you should use the x800xt 500_500 Bios...


----------

